# Sheba Fine Flakes Warning.



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before but just in case....

The recipe for fine flakes poultry selection has changed and current stock (at least at my local supermarket) now contains added sugars.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Aaarrrrggghhhh! Just checked and the new packaging does indeed mention various sugars. This is one of the few foods my cats enjoy. Emailed them to complain. At least the terrine fusion, classic terrines, and fresh choice seem to still be sugar free, but fine flakes is unfortunately the favourite.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  this is one of the staple foods for my old girl. Thanks for the warning. I'm going to complain as well & see what the response is.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

been doing some checking....it seems that everything in the new packaging that previously didn't have added sugars now does! Mine eat all the grain and sugar free versions, it's going to be a PITA to try and find something else. They do eat other foods, but not as much of them.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

ARGH NOOOOOOOO. This is my emergency wet food for when I need wet rather than raw. How different is the new packaging to the old? As in would it be obvious as to if a shop is selling old sugar-free stock during the changeover period? I'm glad the other ones in the range are remaining sugar free for now, but I have to say I've never seen those ones for sale near me 

Does anyone have an email contact for complaining?


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

All new packaging now has added sugar. Pictures on Tesco website including back of pack so easy to check....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh FFS why do manufacturers do this - and without warning! :Banghead

Mia has gone off all the good foods she was eating before & resorted back to the Sheba FF as it's the only other wet she's ever eaten 

I got a pack off Amazon last week & it was the old style packaging 

Just looked and it's still showing the old packaging on there in case anyone's wanting to give it a try - I'm going to risk ordering a load .....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Torin said:


> ARGH NOOOOOOOO. This is my emergency wet food for when I need wet rather than raw. How different is the new packaging to the old? As in would it be obvious as to if a shop is selling old sugar-free stock during the changeover period? I'm glad the other ones in the range are remaining sugar free for now, but I have to say I've never seen those ones for sale near me
> 
> Does anyone have an email contact for complaining?


I've just complained via this http://www.uk.sheba.com/ContactUs


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I also put a comment in my rant that I thought it was very irresponsible not to have included a big warning on the front of the packaging that sugars have been added and that, as many people with diabetic cats feed this, it's downright dangerous not to have done so!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OMFG I am furious! Did not realise this! Why on earth would they do that. Or did it really contain sugar in the first place? :Arghh
Thanks so much for the heads up @Satori x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh FFS why do manufacturers do this - and without warning! :Banghead
> 
> Mia has gone off all the good foods she was eating before & resorted back to the Sheba FF as it's the only other wet she's ever eaten
> 
> ...


I might have to take a chance as well. I really wish these manufacturers would stop messing with food. Rodney's main food is meowing heads & they've totally changed the texture of it & now he doesn't like it :Arghh


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've just complained via the link provided but not sure if it worked, well p***ed off!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I've just complained via the link provided but not sure if it worked, well p***ed off!


I did the same, it wasn't clear if I went through or not for me either.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I got directed to an acknowledgement page after I hit the submit button?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh just discovered there's a FB page .... maybe we should all complain on that too!

https://www.facebook.com/ShebaUK/

I've just posted a watered down version of my earlier rant to them on there!

At least it might warn a few others of the change


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> I also put a comment in my rant that I thought it was very irresponsible not to have included a big warning on the front of the packaging that sugars have been added and that, as many people with diabetic cats feed this, it's downright dangerous not to have done so!


Quite right! Not a shrewd move from Mars!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh just discovered there's a FB page .... maybe we should all complain on that too!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ShebaUK/
> 
> ...


Good call! I've just had a little rant on there as well


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

I wonder if they have changed something with the terrine fusion too. As suddenly my cat was not keen on eating them and got runny poos, conviently when I opened a new pack (a while back). 

I was wondering if there was any other changes when I saw the new design the other week. 

Very bad move from sheba as when my very fussy cat would eat FF I was "happy" to do so because of no sugars/grains. 

Because of this random shifty change I will never buy sheba again out of principle. Thank god it's not liked in this house anymore.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Rainfall said:


> I wonder if they have changed something with the terrine fusion too. As suddenly my cat was not keen on eating them and got runny poos, conviently when I opened a new pack (a while back).
> 
> I was wondering if there was any other changes when I saw the new design the other week.
> 
> ...


Terrine Fusion is still in its original packaging (incl on Sheba UK site) & there is no suggestion it's changed as the ingredients list is the same

Do complain to them though as I had a batch that upset Mia's tum & did

In fact I have an email response from someone in my emails somewhere so thanks for reminding me

I'll dig it out & complain re the new FF there 

Happy to pass on if anyone wants it- can you pm me me, ta


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm an idiot - choose no hurry delivery from Amazon (saving the rewards for Kindle books! ) But it means it won't be here until Friday 

Not sure whether to order a 2nd pack .... 4 boxes sounds a lot but at 2 / day it's not even a month's worth 

Annoyed now as it was on offer at Tesco & Asda last week but didn't get any as didn't really need it & thought I'd get it next time round (T often does 3 for £10)


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone had a response from Sheba yet? I haven't.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes - but waiting for clarification 

On FB they've replied to my comment & said there is no recipe change 

I've therefore responded saying that if sugars were in the previous receipe then I think it was disgraceful that they weren't listed as this was the main reason I chose this food! 

I've asked for confirmation that there is absolutely no change to ingredients and/or composition and wait to hear back

I also sent an email this morning after digging out the contact email from when I complained about the Terrine Fusion and have had a response saying they're not aware of any recipe change but have asked Head Office for confirmation of this - no response as yet. 


On another note, my FF arrived from Amazon today - and it's the new beeping packaging, despite showing the old one on their site (which is why I ordered it) :Banghead

Not sure whether to keep it (if the recipe is the same & she's been eating it, I guess it will use even though I'm not thrilled about their being sugar in it) or whether to send it back


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Torin said:


> This is my emergency wet food for when I need wet rather than raw


@Torin: Me too...why can't they just leave well alone!!! Tsk!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I had a response back from my FB post:

We add sugars to help preserve the food, it's also used as colourant. However we haven't made any changes to the recipe for quite some time and we can assure you the sugar we use is minimal and not harmful to cats in any way. Best wishes, Sheba UK

What a load of old ******** :Banghead


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Matrod said:


> However we haven't made any changes to the recipe for quite some time


Sooo, are they lying now, or were they breaking the law regarding labelling before? Either way not good!

I mean, I guess they could be twisting the truth and calling a recent product change "some time ago" but that's just as shaky ground...


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

No response to me but I had a feeling it didn't register properly.
I think my instinct is right - there were sugars in this food all along but not declared. Anyone know how we stand from a legal point of view? x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Not sure on the legal point if they don't admit it, it'll be interesting to see if they respond to me or @Lilylass with our question as to whether it did contain sugar all along but was not listed on the ingredients.


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Interesting.....the plot thickens!
Was in Tesco yesterday and stocked up with 10 boxes (entire stock) of old packaging FFs, also on offer @ £3.50/box. I had a new recipe chicken classic terrine at home that I didn't realise was different at the time, so I tried it out of interest last night. Looks exactly the same, but seemed to smell much less than the old one, maybe I imagined it, I don't know. I'll compare the 2 side by side tonight. Anyway, Indie demolished it, Milo showed no interest at all, but that's not completely unusual, so may or may not have anything to do with it being different (or not!).


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

immum said:


> Interesting.....the plot thickens!
> Was in Tesco yesterday and stocked up with 10 boxes (entire stock) of old packaging FFs, also on offer @ £3.50/box. I had a new recipe chicken classic terrine at home that I didn't realise was different at the time, so I tried it out of interest last night. Looks exactly the same, but seemed to smell much less than the old one, maybe I imagined it, I don't know. I'll compare the 2 side by side tonight. Anyway, Indie demolished it, Milo showed no interest at all, but that's not completely unusual, so may or may not have anything to do with it being different (or not!).


I did the same in tesco this morning, I found 4 boxes of the old stuff at the back so I grabbed the lot!


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

Whoever has the old, old boxes keep them, I throw mine out right away. 

I would love to see them wriggle out of a picture of the old ingredients on Facebook saying no sugars. 

I swear I read some time ago that their whole promise was "no sugar added", struggling to remember but would love to screenshot it and post on Facebook.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Matrod said:


> I did the same in tesco this morning, I found 4 boxes of the old stuff at the back so I grabbed the lot!


Yup I got 4 boxes (all left) amongst the new o es!

Ones arrived from Amazon & they were new


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Rainfall said:


> Whoever has the old, old boxes keep them, I throw mine out right away.
> 
> I would love to see them wriggle out of a picture of the old ingredients on Facebook saying no sugars.
> 
> I swear I read some time ago that their whole promise was "no sugar added", struggling to remember but would love to screenshot it and post on Facebook.


I have plenty in the old packaging (x10 lol) and old and new classic terrines, but I don't do facebook. Would love to get to the bottom of this but suspect we never will. Maybe @Lilylass could post old and new recipes on facebook?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

immum said:


> I have plenty in the old packaging (x10 lol) and old and new classic terrines, but I don't do facebook. Would love to get to the bottom of this but suspect we never will. Maybe @Lilylass could post old and new recipes on facebook?


Still not had a reply confirming there is / isn't a recipe change - will let you know if I hear anything


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So this is the latest response to someone else complaining:

'We've added very small amounts of sugar to the recipe to help the cooking process and enhance the colour and taste of the meat.
Some sugars in the recipe form naturally from the raw materials. The term various sugars refers to added sugars which are natural products present in fruit and vegetables. Please be assured that the total amount of sugars is well below 1% and isn't harmful to cats in anyway. Best wishes, Sheba U.K.'

So are we to take from this that they are also adding fruit & vegetables?  I've asked them this as I'm pretty sure that's not listed on the ingredients!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh dear, from originally saying there was no change of recipe FF now appears to contain sugar, fruit and veg lol 
Also, since when did sugar add taste and/or colour to meat?? Anyone add sugar to their Sunday roast? :Hilarious


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Oh dear, from originally saying there was no change of recipe FF now appears to contain sugar, fruit and veg lol
> Also, since when did sugar add taste and/or colour to meat?? Anyone add sugar to their Sunday roast? :Hilarious


I know! The crap just keeps on coming :Yawn


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Oh dear, from originally saying there was no change of recipe FF now appears to contain sugar, fruit and veg lol
> Also, since when did sugar add taste and/or colour to meat?? Anyone add sugar to their Sunday roast? :Hilarious


I thought cats couldn't even taste sugar?


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

So they say it's naturally occurring from fruit/veg, has always been there, then say that they have added it now for preservation. 

Which one is it


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Matrod said:


> 'We've added very small amounts of sugar to the recipe to help the cooking process and enhance the colour and taste of the meat.
> Some sugars in the recipe form naturally from the raw materials. The term various sugars refers to added sugars which are natural products present *in fruit, vegetables and cereals*. Please be assured that the total amount of sugars is well below 1% and isn't harmful to cats in anyway.'


OK ..... well I've had exactly the same response except the bit in bold

Not sure whether he's meaning it occurs in cereals or if there are cereals in it now too? (have asked for clarification)

I have also commented that neither I nor my cats really give too hoots about the colour of the meat being enhanced and would much rather they'd not added the sugars to it & kept it the way it was!

Really not impressed .......


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Matrod said:


> So this is the latest response to someone else complaining:
> 
> '*We've* *added* very small amounts of *sugar* to the recipe to help the cooking process and enhance the colour and taste of the meat.
> Some sugars in the recipe form naturally from the raw materials. The term various sugars refers to added sugars which are natural products present in fruit and vegetables. Please be assured that the total amount of sugars is well below 1% and isn't harmful to cats in anyway. Best wishes, Sheba U.K.'
> ...


Shame that. Some cretin from marketing behind it no doubt.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Well I won't be buying that again then! What kind of idiot thinks a carnivore needs sugar!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had it confirmed there are no cereals in either the old or new FF


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have only a few boxes left of the original sheba and wondering now what to give them. We have been through all the good quality foods in Zooplus and they wont touch it. They only like Sheba.
Sometimes they will have felix sensations.
So any ideas?
What are you going to give your Sheba loving cats to eat now?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@jill3 I guess if your cats will eat the new formulation then you just carry on with Sheba
Whilst I agree it is an annoying and un-necessary change it does seem as if the additional sugar is only a tiny amount so I would try not to worry too much about it if it really is the only wet food your cats will eat.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

jill3 said:


> I have only a few boxes left of the original sheba and wondering now what to give them. We have been through all the good quality foods in Zooplus and they wont touch it. They only like Sheba.
> Sometimes they will have felix sensations.
> So any ideas?
> What are you going to give your Sheba loving cats to eat now?


Agree with PP

I have several boxes of the old stuff which I'll use but am still peed & feel I've been misled of there was sugar in there too!

Only other wet Mia will currently eat os Sheba Terrine Fusion which supposedly hasn't changed -still waiting to hear if that has sugars in the current stuff (not listed but it wasn't on the FF either so 
.....)


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

jill3 said:


> I have only a few boxes left of the original sheba and wondering now what to give them. We have been through all the good quality foods in Zooplus and they wont touch it. They only like Sheba.
> Sometimes they will have felix sensations.
> So any ideas?
> What are you going to give your Sheba loving cats to eat now?


Ours liked Miamor in jelly when we tried to have an alternative to Sheba.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> I've had it confirmed there are no cereals in either the old or new FF


It was sugars that are the issue.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> It was sugars that are the issue.


If you look back at my earlier post with my reply from Sheba they mentioned cereals which is why I'd asked for clarification


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Well at least it is still cereal free I guess 
I think I might stick with it because my cats eat this without fail and it is better than their old favourite Felix AGAIL which has cereals AND sugar


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Not sure if it's any help, but my local pets at home have Sheba on offer 3 boxes for £10 I picked up 3 last week. (Old packaging) I wasn't aware they had even changed as haven't seen it yet. Will be going back tomorrow and stocking up!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Misread - can you not delete posts anymore?


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

I found some old in sainsbury the other day... This was the first time after the new packing. 

The packaging (cardboard) looked a bit rough. Either people have asked for it or they are selling off the very last stock they've had lingering in the warehouse somewhere. I bought 10


----------



## immum (Jan 15, 2015)

Was doing my online Tesco shop on Sunday, came to order Sheba terrine fusion, and it now has the message "Tesco no longer sells this product"!


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

immum said:


> Was doing my online Tesco shop on Sunday, came to order Sheba terrine fusion, and it now has the message "Tesco no longer sells this product"!


Had a look at Shebas website and either I'm blind or it's not there anymore... Good job Sheba! :Facepalm


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, that's sneaky! Anyone who feeds it, perhaps you could start leaving negative "Warning: new recipe now with added sugars" type reviews where it's sold online? As 'enhancing the colour' is one of the daftest reasons I've heard for adding sugar to cat food!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The colour thing could be caramel which is burnt sugar, but that has E numbers, E150a to E150d.


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

I couldn't help but open chat on Facebook with Sheba asking why they have added various sugars on the boxes of Sheba today. Initially I had a reply within the hour (10am this morning) but all seems to be quiet now.

They replied " We at Sheba like to be open and honest about the ingredients in our product. We have not changed our recipe but disclose that some of the ingredients we use in our product has sugar in it. The sugar in Sheba is not for nutritional benefits it is instead what is contained in one of the ingredients we use. The sugar amounts to less than 1% of the ingredients so is not harmful to cats."

My reply was, "So Sheba wasn't honest before about what was contained in its products as Various Sugars was not mentioned on the boxes of Sheba previously. If Sheba want to be open and honest about your products then why don't you disclose if Omega 3 & 6 is contained in your product or taurine instead of telling people it is complete without further explaination?" There was also various other comments on calling a product complete etc I added in.

I feed raw food only to my cat but a friend of mine ignored my instructions the other day and fed Sheba to my cat whilst looking after her. This is what got me interested in the Sheba recipe issue


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Interesting - this could actually be a sugar 'double whammy' too. Found this on the Pet Food Manufacturing Association site:

"Manufacturers may also add very small amounts of sugar to assist with the cooking process. When sugar is cooked along with meat it results in browning of the meat and the production of natural sugars, (just the same as those produced in the cooking of the Sunday roast), this provides a pleasing colour and enhances palatability."

If I'm reading that correctly, then the adding of sugar also causes more sugar to be produced during the cooking process...



stockwellcat said:


> They replied " We at Sheba like to be open and honest about the ingredients in our product. We have not changed our recipe but disclose that some of the ingredients we use in our product has sugar in it. *The sugar in Sheba is not for nutritional benefits it is instead what is contained in one of the ingredients we use*. The sugar amounts to less than 1% of the ingredients so is not harmful to cats."


"The sugar in Sheba is not for nutritional benefits it is instead what is contained in one of the ingredients we use" - well, at least they are honest that it's not for the cat's benefit... 

I'm pretty sure packaging doesn't have to list naturally occurring sugars, though I could be wrong - Appletiser certainly doesn't, and apple juice is very high in natural sugar. Also 'what is contained in one of the ingredients' is a meaningless statement - that ingredient could be blended sugar syrup for the information that gives!

Actually, "Which specific ingredient" wouldn't be a bad follow up question


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

Well Sheba got back to me with a bog standard reply:


> All the ingredients we use in our food are there to fulfil a specific role such as providing nutrition, safety and enjoyment.
> Our recipes are 100% nutritionally complete and balanced and contain all the essential nutrients cats need.


They totally missed the point of what I was asking.

What are the ingredients?

Why the big secret on what the ingredients are?

They never answered any of my quesions.

Never mind.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

_If I'm reading that correctly, then the adding of sugar also causes more sugar to be produced during the cooking process..._

Look at caramel. The process of heating sugars turns one type of sugar into another. See also Maillard Reaction:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maillard_reaction


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

immum said:


> Was doing my online Tesco shop on Sunday, came to order Sheba terrine fusion, and it now has the message "Tesco no longer sells this product"!


Ohhh ffs that's the only other wet she'll eat!

Sheba said they weren't changing it!

Shot up in price on Amazon (was £14 for 4 & now £20)

Had some in my tesco yesterday so will go today & hope there's still some left!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have left another comment on Sheba fb page as I specifically asked if anything was changing with the Terrine Fusion & they didn't reply but.mistve known it was being discontinued then  

Really disappointed in their customer service tbh

Got a few boxes at Tesco this morning but it (apart from 5 stores which doesn't seem to make sense) is just the stock on the shelves / still in the store warehouse that's left & they can't order more


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Jesthar said:


> Well, that's sneaky! Anyone who feeds it, perhaps you could start leaving negative "Warning: new recipe now with added sugars" type reviews where it's sold online? As 'enhancing the colour' is one of the daftest reasons I've heard for adding sugar to cat food!


Just goes to show how much marketing goes towards what people want in a cat food, not cats.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Just goes to show how much marketing goes towards what people want in a cat food, not cats.


Exactly  There seems to be another new and ridiculous fad starting currently - 'soup' for cats! Honestly... :Banghead

As an aside, I've been meaning to find an opportunity to ask - do you think the inclusion of grains, sugars, veg etc. in cat food can have a measurable impact on the overall health of a cat long term? I know Charlie-girl was fed supermarket food for the first 5-6 years of her life, and she looks healthier at 11 years old than she did when she came to me since I researched and switched to grain free/raw, but I do sometimes wonder if there could be any long term effect of the early diet, or in general for cats that are kept on it all their lives?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

@Jesthar I know that your question was directed at Ceiling Kitty but I know two of my childhood/family cats were fed exclusively on Felix tins and lived healthy lives until 18 and 20. Tipsy only had to have teeth out when she was 17 but carried on happily for another three years 

I know there are much better foods but these foods are not the devil :Nailbiting Just be thankful that charlie-girl now has the best! I'm sure her previous diet will not have an impact on her health now.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

@GingerNinja Cheers  I know plenty live long lives on Whiskas and Felix etc., I'm just interested if there's any science to be had on the subject - the BSc in me rearing it's scientific head.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I don't suppose there will be any research because the pet food manufacturers are the ones with the money and they are hardly likely to investigate any long term issues with their food. I often wonder whether the steep rise in early onset kidney disease in Siamese and Orientals is just a genetic susceptibility which has entered the lines or whether it could be due to the extensive use of biscuits especially by breeders for their cats.

I would be interested to know if there is a strain on a digestive system given vegetables etc it is not designed to process. I tend to think of potatoes and carrots as far more alien to cats than a few grains and green vegetables. Could the relatively large quantities of these foods be a factor in the incidence of IBD and related conditions?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Confirmed by Sheba that Terrine Fusion is discontinued - all flavours 

So stock up if your cats like it!


----------



## Rainfall (Nov 4, 2015)

As I said, good job Sheba :Finger A warning couldn't be issued before they decided to pull/change the food? 

Oh well I guess it works. I told some folks (that has a cat that will eat literally anything so converting to good food would be over in one meal) about the sugars and the sneaky business and they still went out and bought it, because the new packaging looked luxurious :Facepalm


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

QOTN said:


> I don't suppose there will be any research because the pet food manufacturers are the ones with the money and they are hardly likely to investigate any long term issues with their food. I often wonder whether the steep rise in early onset kidney disease in Siamese and Orientals is just a genetic susceptibility which has entered the lines or whether it could be due to the extensive use of biscuits especially by breeders for their cats.
> 
> I would be interested to know if there is a strain on a digestive system given vegetables etc it is not designed to process. I tend to think of potatoes and carrots as far more alien to cats than a few grains and green vegetables. Could the relatively large quantities of these foods be a factor in the incidence of IBD and related conditions?


One side-effect that is quite consistently observed is, as you might expect, an abnormally large pancreas (as pancreatic amylase has to be overproduced). Whether that matters, I have no idea. The body is an enormously complex system though, one for which we have only a fraction of a working model so, all things being equal, it's best not to subject it to unnatural inputs imho.


----------



## kmw30 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do sheba do other grain free? The only one that my cats would eat was the terrine fusion which is now discontinued and I'm struggling now finding something. I've managed to get some off Amazon today but it won't be long until that stock runs out. This has put me off buying sheba now.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Classics in Terrine trays are still listed on the Sheba website. Unless the site is out of date, they are still available and grain free.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Alas, round here there was practically no backlog of any of the older stuff.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

QOTN said:


> Classics in Terrine trays are still listed on the Sheba website. Unless the site is out of date, they are still available and grain free.


Sadly they're a completely different texture from the pouches (and bloody expensive! )



Torin said:


> Alas, round here there was practically no backlog of any of the older stuff.


PAH still had the older packs of Fine Flakes and boxes of Terrine Fusion here yesterday


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess the main concern with grains and vegetables as a source of protein is that they also have a high carbohydrate content. This tends to be a side effect of using plant material as a (cheaper) protein source rather than animal material, but it's my understanding that carbs are needed for the expansion/cooking process in dry food production as well (happy to be corrected on this as pet food manufacturing is not something I would go on Mastermind for).

Cats _can_ utilise carbohydrate to a degree, but because their natural diet is very low in carbohydrate their metabolism is set up to do without.

Issues with dietary carbohydrate for cats:
- it is unnecessary - they can meet their total energy requirements from protein (and, to a lesser degree, fat) alone due to their naturally high rate of gluconeogenesis from these sources;
- they lack salivary amylase;
- they produce very low levels of pancreatic/intestinal amylase - approximately 5-10% of what dogs produce;
- they are usually lactose intolerant due to a rapid drop in lactase levels after weaning;
- they have low levels of hepatic enzymes such as glucokinase, glycogen synthetase and fructokinase which means they cannot readily bring their blood sugar down when it gets too high.

The main consequence of a high carbohydrate diet in the cat - as far as I'm aware - is an increased risk of diabetes mellitus (DM). Cats are constantly generating glucose from protein via gluconeogenesis - any extra sugar going into their body via dietary sugars and carbohydrates does nothing but serve to increase the load on the pancreas, which has to produce more and more insulin to keep the higher blood glucose levels under control.

Over time, this can result in exhaustion of the beta cells in the pancreas (the cells that produce insulin) and accumulation of amyloid (a weird protein-like substance that gets produced alongside insulin and can damage pancreatic tissue when present in large quantities). Boom - diabetes happens.

Diets dense in carbohydrates also predispose to obesity because the limited ability of cats' metabolism to utilise them means they get converted into fat. In contrast, cats' livers are breaking down protein 24/7 and this never stops, even in times of starvation - so their dietary protein requirements are high.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Sadly they're a completely different texture from the pouches (and bloody expensive! )


A pity about the texture but I buy 8 for £3 at Tesco. I only use about a third of a tray per cat just to make their chicken tastier so I do not compare price.


----------



## Pamela Graham (Jun 16, 2021)

anachronism said:


> Well I won't be buying that again then! What kind of idiot thinks a carnivore needs sugar!


----------



## Pamela Graham (Jun 16, 2021)

I've had to take my cat off Sheba fine foods due to the sugar content. He started to get a build up of plaque on his teeth. Managed to remove with tooth gel for cats. I've been advised to try Country Hunter (nature:menu).


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Pamela Graham said:


> I've had to take my cat off Sheba fine foods due to the sugar content. He started to get a build up of plaque on his teeth. Managed to remove with tooth gel for cats. I've been advised to try Country Hunter (nature:menu).


This is a thread from 2016


----------

